# One-eared rabbit.



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone here have or have had a rabbit with an ear missing? I have a one-eared female dutch rabbit called Bailey and I'm told its common but have never met another yet!


----------



## panda-23-marie (Aug 1, 2008)

my mom has kept rabbits years before I was born and one of the got pregnant and gave birth to a one eared rabbit, I think it might have been in-bred though...

Jade


----------



## kath15 (Aug 23, 2008)

hi i have got a one-eared rabbit and he is 1 year old


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

We've had one eared bunnies and no eared bunnies!!. Not born that way but the babies actually chewed eachothers ears in the first weeks of life  They were all perfectly happy adult buns even with stumps for ears.


----------



## nicolap (Aug 26, 2008)

my rabbit had a baby 10 weeks ago it was born with 1 ear. other than the ear its just fine.


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah i used to have a rabbit with an ear missing. will get a pic up for you asap  she was still gorgeous even with the missing ear


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2008)

Glad to hear Bailey's not the only one with one ear but I hope nobody else is having the same problems with theirs. Bailey keeps getting ear infection in her non-ear as the hole is exposed and infection can get in. The infections are getting less responsive to the antibiotics and my vet cant really suggest anything else. he says we just have to keep going and then if it gets to the point where she is in too much discomfort and antibiotics dont work then she may have to be pts.......


----------

